# Cual / Cuál



## Eva Maria

Tengo un lapsus post-verbenero _(lat. lapsus post-verbeni)!_

No estoy segura si el "cual" en esta frase debe ir acentuado o no:

- Se debe mostrar a los alumnos de forma clara cuál es el sistema...

o

- Se debe mostrar a los alumnos de forma clara cual es el sistema...

Me inclino por la primera, porque creo que se trata de una interrogativa indirecta, ¿no?

Los que no tengan resaca, contestad, porfa!

EM


----------



## mjmuak

Ay, qué malas son las juergas, yo, como me quedo en casita... con estas lluvias, !quién va a salir!

Sí, es la primera, tienes que ponerle la tilde.

Un saludo


----------



## JABON

mjmuak said:


> Ay, que malas son las juergas, yo, como me quedo en casita... con estas lluvias, !quien va a salir!
> 
> Sí, es la primera, tienes que ponerle la tilde.
> 
> Un saludo




De acuerdo con MJ
Saludos


----------



## hosec

Hale, Eva Mª, hoy no fallo: con tilde.

Saludos postsanjuaneros y pasados por vino.


----------



## Cristina.

Esta sí que es difícil .
La primera, sin ningún género de dudas (ni de discusión)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Eva Maria said:


> Tengo un lapsus post-verbenero _(lat. lapsus post-verbeni)!_ *(¿Ahora se llama así?)*
> 
> No estoy segura si el "cual" en esta frase debe ir acentuado o no:
> - Se debe mostrar a los alumnos de forma clara *(lo dudo...)* cuál es el sistema...
> o
> - Se debe mostrar a los alumnos de forma clara cual es el sistema...
> Me inclino *(no, si ya nos dimos cuenta...)* por la primera, porque creo que se trata de una interrogativa indirecta, ¿no?
> Los que no tengan resaca, contestad, porfa! *(la duda ofende...)*
> EM


 
¡Hips!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Para mí que es con tilde.


----------



## Eva Maria

mjmuak said:


> Ay, qué malas son las juergas, yo, como me quedo en casita... con estas lluvias, !quien va a salir!
> 
> Sí, es la primera, tienes que ponerle la tilde.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Smuak!!! Mjmuak,

Gracias por tu confirmación!

Bath, hermoso pero húmedo! (Su propio nombre ya lo indica)

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

JABON said:


> De acuerdo con MJ
> Saludos


 
Jabón,

Gracias a ti también!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

hosec said:


> Hale, Eva Mª, hoy no fallo: con tilde.
> 
> Saludos postsanjuaneros y pasados por vino.


 

Hosec,

Sí, hoy estás fino! Como (casi) siempre!

Gracias!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Cristina. said:


> Esta sí que es difícil .
> La primera, sin ningún género de dudas (ni de discusión)


 
Cristina Punto,

Ahora que tras comida y siesta empiezo a ver más claro, reconozco que no podía ser más evidente!!!!

Gracias de nuevo!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Hips!


 
Mi querido Víctor! Jajajajajaja

Gracias por tu ayuda!

EM

PS1: Ayer-hoy nos pasamos brindando con tanto hilo de cava, champagne, tinto reserva, vino blanco, vin rouge réserve e incluso Sekt! 

PS2: Para la resaca, no hay nada mejor que Duck Soup!


----------



## Eva Maria

ToñoTorreón said:


> Para mí que es con tilde.


 
TT,

Gracias también por tu confirmación!

EM


----------



## the boss

Interrogaciones, exclamaciones y afirmaciones: El acento lo llevan las palabras que expresan la interrogación o exclamación, estén en frases interrogativas, exclamativas o afirmativas:
¿Cómo se llega ahí? – ¡Cómo ganamos! – No sabe cómo hacerlo – Parece como desanimado
¿Cuál es el camino? – Le preguntó cuál era el camino – Tal para cual
¿Cuándo empieza? – Pensó cuándo se iría – Cuando tenga que ser
¿Cuánto cuesta? – ¡Cuánta mala leche! – Explicó cuánto bien le haría solucionarlo cuanto antes
¿Dónde vas? – Preguntó dónde iba – En donde lo dejó
¿Por qué pasó? – El porqué del problema – Porque era inevitable
¿Qué dices? – ¡Qué bien! – Qué cosa más fea – Lo que digo – ¿Que no sabes la respuesta?
¿Quién es? – Mira quién habla – Le presentó a quien ya conoces

http://www.lashistorias.com.mx/blog/?p=196

Saludos


----------



## Eva Maria

the boss said:


> Interrogaciones, exclamaciones y afirmaciones: El acento lo llevan las palabras que expresan la interrogación o exclamación, estén en frases interrogativas, exclamativas o afirmativas:
> ¿Cómo se llega ahí? – ¡Cómo ganamos! – No sabe cómo hacerlo – Parece como desanimado
> ¿Cuál es el camino? – Le preguntó cuál era el camino – Tal para cual
> ¿Cuándo empieza? – Pensó cuándo se iría – Cuando tenga que ser
> ¿Cuánto cuesta? – ¡Cuánta mala leche! – Explicó cuánto bien le haría solucionarlo cuanto antes
> ¿Dónde vas? – Preguntó dónde iba – En donde lo dejó
> ¿Por qué pasó? – El porqué del problema – Porque era inevitable
> ¿Qué dices? – ¡Qué bien! – Qué cosa más fea – Lo que digo – ¿Que no sabes la respuesta?
> ¿Quién es? – Mira quién habla – Le presentó a quien ya conoces
> 
> http://www.lashistorias.com.mx/blog/?p=196
> 
> Saludos


 
The boss,

Ya sé porqué te llaman "the boss"! Qué despliegue de erudición! Gracias, muchacho!

Ya he confesado que mi duda era de lo más tonta de tan evidente. Pero son esas dudas que te asaltan y no puedes quitártelas de la cabeza (como la resaca de la verbena de San Juan!)

EM


----------



## marta33

Hola no sé muy bien si* "cual" *aquí es con acento o no.*

¡Cuál camino de Santiago! *


----------



## Rayines

marta33 said:


> Hola no sé muy bien si* "cual" *aquí es con acento o no.
> 
> *¡Cuál camino de Santiago! *


Hola Marta: Iría acentuado si fuera una pregunta: ¿Cuál camino de Santiago?, pero los pronombres relativos como cual, quien, como, cuanto, no van acentuados cuando no son ni interrogativos ni exclamativos (no lo es en este caso a pesar de los signos de admiración. Está haciendo una comparación: "Cual camino......"). No vendría mal un poco de contextos, para estar totalmente seguras de lo que te digo.


----------



## marta33

totalmente deacuerdo amigo Rayines si está comparando entonces no ha de llevar no?

gracias!


----------



## Rayines

marta33 said:


> totalmente deacuerdo amig*a* Rayines si está comparando entonces no ha de llevar no?
> 
> gracias!


Sí .


----------



## Xiamen

En la siguiente frase:

Juan, el inefable Juan, no sabía cual era la realidad y cual el sueño en su existencia.

cual debe llevar acento en un texto como este?

Gracias.


----------



## Dentellière

Se emplea con tilde en preguntas directas o indirectas

¿Cuál es la realidad?

Se preguntaba cuál era la realidad

Buenas noches :]


----------



## Erreconerre

Xiamen said:


> En la siguiente frase:
> 
> Juan, el inefable Juan, no sabía cual era la realidad y cual el sueño en su existencia.
> 
> cual debe llevar acento en un texto como este?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Las dos llevan tilde.

No hay que cometer el error de considerar que cuál tiene valor interrogativo sólo cuando se escribe entre signos de interrogación.


----------



## Xiamen

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## pepismola

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
hola a todos!

la misma duda de siempre:
en la frase* ¡Dime cuál es tu noble nombre en la plutoniana orilla Nocturna!*, ¿cual lleva acento o no?

gracias por adelantado


----------



## Colchonero

Sí lo lleva.


----------



## Jonno

Como pronombre interrogativo se acentúa, aunque no esté entre símbolos de interrogación. Para comprobarlo cambia la construcción y verás que funciona como interrogativo: "Dime... ¿Cuál es tu noble nombre en la plutoniana orilla Nocturna?"


----------



## ErOtto

Las respuestas a las dudas más frecuentes... aquí.


----------



## Ricardo_Obed

*Nueva pregunta*​*Hilos unidos​*
Hola:

Quiero saber cuál de las dos formas es correcta:

Usted decide en *cuál* SIEFORE hacer sus depósitos.

Usted decide en *cual* SIEFORE hacer sus depósitos.

Gracias anticipadas.

Ricardo.

*Unión de hilos. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Ricardo_Obed said:


> Hola:
> Quiero saber cuál de las dos formas es correcta:
> 
> Usted decide en *cuál* SIEFORE hacer sus depósitos.
> Usted decide en *cual* SIEFORE hacer sus depósitos.
> 
> Gracias anticipadas.


Hola.

Dejando de lado las diferencias regionales (por aquí usaríamos _qué_ en lugar de _cuál_), la que va tildada puesto que es interrogativa, Lo que no sé es qué es eso de SIEFORE...

Saludos


----------



## Jonno

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Lo que no sé es qué es eso de SIEFORE


Sociedades de Inversión de Fondos para el Retiro, en México


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Gracias, Jonno.  No me apeteció buscarlo en google en ese momento... 
Saludos


----------



## Doraemon-

A mí me sonaría mejor "en qué SIEFORE", pero vamos, llevaría tilde también con cuál: "en cuál SIEFORE".
El motivo:
_Las palabras qué, cuál/es, quién/es, cómo, cuán, cuánto/a/os/as, cuándo, dónde y adónde son tónicas y se escriben con tilde diacrítica cuando tienen sentido interrogativo o exclamativo. Estas palabras, por sí solas o precedidas de alguna preposición, introducen oraciones interrogativas o exclamativas directas._
Aunque no aparezca de forma interrogativa de forma explícita, tiene un valor interrogativo (¿en cuál SIEFORE quiere usted...?)


----------



## Jonno

Miguel On Ojj said:


> No me apeteció buscarlo en google en ese momento...


A mí tampoco, pero a mi curiosidad sí


----------

